# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  [Lyon] Administrateur Systmes/Dveloppeur web

## akurosa

Bonjour,

Arrivant en fin d'tudes avec une Licence Professionnelle Informatique en alternance, je serais  la recherche d'une entreprise dans les alentours de Lyon. Mes comptences sont axes sur l'administration de systmes Unix (Linux, *BSD) et le dveloppement web (PHP/MySQL). Je suis particulirement spcialis dans l'administration et la mise en place de serveurs web.

Voir mon curricullum vitae.

Je vous invite galement  lire cette page (http://nletellier.info) pour plus d'informations me concernant moi, mes projets, mes comptences et mes domaines d'actions.

Je me tiens  votre disposition pour d'ventuels complments d'informations.

Bien cordialement,


Nicolas Letellier

----------

